# Best vinyl cutter for personal use or for creating screens?



## jaxnikomax (Aug 18, 2009)

I am doing screen printing just for family and friends, so my volume is not much. I currently use emulsion to burn my images on the screen but it is so time consuming and frustrating if I dont get it just right. And given my crafting skill---- or lack of, I get it more wrong than right. 

I saw a couple of videos on youtube where people have cut images out of vinyl and put it on the screen. I have a small very detailed 3 color picture that I need to print. I have done a couple of shirts using emulsion but it's too time consuming. 

What cutter would work best for this? I am more so looking for a hobby type machine. Also, my image is in photoshop.

Thanks!


----------



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

CraftRobo?


----------



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

But if you are going to invest the in robo, why not use the USCUTTERS LASER POINT for a little more? or something similar?

May be someone with experience on those machines can comment?


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

Take a look at the CraftRobo Pro. It cuts larger than the Craft Robo. It will contour cut your designs up to 14.75"wide. I just ordered one to do my Inkjet color transfers and my sublimation dark transfers. It is also going to open up a whole new option of doing t-shirts bags ect. on fabric vinylfor my customers.

It also has a zillion other uses if this is a family/Friends setup thing:
Stencils
Origami
Packaging (such as boxes, cd sleeves etc.)

One of the first things I have scheduled for this thing is cutting out stencils for my parents Day Care center so they can do tattoos and some origami for the older kids. The Craft robo excepts cardstock with a carrier sheet so you can use your imagination!


----------



## jaxnikomax (Aug 18, 2009)

can a cutter do such fine detail as in the attached image? Right now I seperate the layers in photoshop and then burn a screen for each color. I was hoping to use the vinyl to replace the emulsion. The entire logo is 4" x 4".


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

I would think you would have just as many or more isues with a plotter as you are having with the silkscreen if you are doing it as a hobbiest. You should do Plastisol transfers. minimums are low, they do all the tech. stuff, all you do is heat apply the plastisol transfer. I use Ace Transfers.


----------



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes and NO!

Something that detailed may not workout too well for vinyl. YOU CAN DO IT, but if you can silkscreen, you may be better off.

Its not just the details but all the components also.

How many shirts will you be doing?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I agree that plastitols might my an easier option for you, as long as you are wanting to do more then one of each design. You can press them on as you need them, and get the same quality as screen printing. 

Doing a design like that in vinyl might be a bit of a learning process, cutting the vinyl so that it layers properly. Heat press vinyl shrinks a bit when heated, so it might be difficult for you to line it up perfect. However if you want to take the time to learn, then it might be a good option in the long run. There are several small format cutters that can do the job. There is the craft robo pro that can be seen here Graphtec 15" Craft Robo Pro CE5000-40 Vinyl Cutter, that runs about $900. Then there is one that is a bit smaller, by almost 2" called the Groove E that can be seen here Scrapbookdiecutter.com: KNK Groove-e, and this one runs around $600. The Groove E has alot more cutting force then the Craft robo pro, but a bit smaller in the cutting width. 

It really depends on what your end goal is here. How many do you plan on making of each design? Do you plan on making multiples of it? Or is this for one off type of making?

Here is a thread that shows what is capable of cutting and layering mulitiple colors of vinyl. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t94034.html. There is also a link on that thread with a video that Josh from imprintables shows this as well.

Hope this all helps and gives you some things to think about.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

See if you can find someone locally with a versacamm, they might be able to do it for you both faster and cheaper. Just a thought.


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

jaxnikomax said:


> can a cutter do such fine detail as in the attached image? Right now I seperate the layers in photoshop and then burn a screen for each color. I was hoping to use the vinyl to replace the emulsion. The entire logo is 4" x 4".


in this case, 4x4 image, better use emulsion for your stencil. image will be sharper and cleaner than vinyl-cut stencil.

vinyl cutters cannot cut small details accurately.

if you are interested to get one of these toys in your arsenal, check US Cutter Laserpoint 24". I got mine for $250 three years ago and it's my workhose for vinyl cutting since. still using the same blade and working perfectly. i recommend it.


----------



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

Some may object this but the graphtec can do detail fine. I read that others have issues doing details. For the project doing that much detail, it depends on quantity. It's just a lot of work.


----------



## PorkchopNavy (Aug 25, 2009)

I have heard about lots of problems with the laserpoint. Is it really reliable?


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

PorkchopNavy said:


> I have heard about lots of problems with the laserpoint. Is it really reliable?


laserpoint is very reliable in my experience. i've been using it for 3 years now. i use it for signs and t-shirt transfer.


----------



## Digitee (Jan 13, 2008)

roland is the king 
great service too


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

i used to use the vinyl stencil method, but now i use emulsion.
that design might be too complex for vinyl stencils, bur i think it can be done.
beware - vinyl screens (with the vinyl on the t-shirt side) work for about 30 prints

i have a copam and i would buy it again


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

cmyk said:


> i used to use the vinyl stencil method, but now i use emulsion.
> that design might be too complex for vinyl stencils, bur i think it can be done.
> beware - vinyl screens (with the vinyl on the t-shirt side) work for about 30 prints
> 
> i have a copam and i would buy it again


ITS A GOOD METHOD FOR SMALL RUNS..BUT THE DETAIL CAN COME OFF EASILY..scuse the caps...i only do this way if it is fairly thick graphics or text.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

jaxnikomax said:


> I am doing screen printing just for family and friends, so my volume is not much. I currently use emulsion to burn my images on the screen but it is so time consuming and frustrating if I dont get it just right. And given my crafting skill---- or lack of, I get it more wrong than right.
> 
> I saw a couple of videos on youtube where people have cut images out of vinyl and put it on the screen. I have a small very detailed 3 color picture that I need to print. I have done a couple of shirts using emulsion but it's too time consuming.
> 
> ...


Plus, if your image is in Photoshop, it's going to have to be converted to vectors in order to cut it. I cut vinyl with an Ioline plotter and it can most certainly cut fine detail.


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

roland gx24 is my choice...


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

tiger24 said:


> roland gx24 is my choice...


Yes, I'm sure they are dandy plotters for someone who has $1600 or so.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

rolands are tough machines.. i have one about ten years old, basic maintenance and a durable machine, pretty slow from what i remember tho', I also have a d60 Summa that is also great and fast.. i would buy a used one for cheaper if i needed to.

You would be better off figuring out screenburning tho' - way better detail. i also use bulbs (halogens or photofloods).. about 19 mins to burn about 22" from the coated screen. square foam coverd w/ a black t-shirt that fits just inside my screen and a clear glass on top to press my image onto the bottom(shirt)side .. which is actually on top for this.

Ive also done some decent halftoning with single colour with a 150 mesh .. definitely not for fine artistic stuff but you can be creative if you work within its limits.


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

roland are just too expensive.
what can a roland cutter do that uscutter cannot? that's $1,600 vs. $400....
just wondering..... hmmmm


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

There is about 1200.00 difference between them. But you may not need the extra performance and reliability versus the cost. I had a uscutter, it served it's purpose until I got the versacamm. If I was only cutting vinyl, I could have stayed with the uscutter, but if I wanted to do predictable contour cutting, forget it.


----------



## jrotem (Apr 4, 2005)

Caveat -- I know nothing about cutters, except what I've gleaned here and elsewhere online in search of a "starter" machine for myself. Which adds up to more hours than I'd like to admit, heh.

What I've learned, as many here know: the Silhouette, like the CraftRobo, is made by Graphtec. I spoke with GraphTec and they told there was no difference. Silhouette is sold by Quickutz and is less expensive. Different market/demographic, I'm thinking...

I'm thin king of using one for transfers; it may be entirely unsuitable for screens but my point is it's supposed to be the same as CraftRobo.

Anyway, I just now went to the site where I had seen the best price for it -- $129 (very helpful people on the phone, by the way) -- it's usually around $200, and I see that this week they have one for $99. They also have packages with other tools. 
QuicKutz Scrapbooking Supplies Store Jolee's Scrapbook American Craft Photo Albums Paper Layouts

I might really have to get one now.  Anyway I hope this might help someone starting small, like me.


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

LB said:


> Yes, I'm sure they are dandy plotters for someone who has $1600 or so.


true dat...roland is $$$$

the post was looking a hobby type machine...

forget the gx24


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree about the amount of shirts that can be done with vinyl on a screen, I usually get 25-30 clean ones, and then clean my screen and cut another,, 
Sandy JO
MMM


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Over at the UsCutter talk forum there is some one over there that is using heat transfer Vinyl for making screen and they look very nice he heat press the vinyl on the screen then puts screen on A frame then prints and it works for him....


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

why bother with heat pressed vinyl when you could use rubylith which is specially made for this type of work.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Please tell me about it,, 
Thanks
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Sure, check the ulano website. its sold in sheets and rolls, cuttable with a plotter, will give you many more prints and easily removable after use.


----------



## Abij (Apr 23, 2009)

you can do this with normal sign vinyl too, just put it on the non-shirt side, not sure how good it is for small detail though, it's not particulary the cutting of it i'd worry about (i have a small craftrobo and it cuts very fine detail) more the ink seeping slightly round the vinyl.

Also as someone else mentionoed you'd have to change your workflow, emulsion works with photoready images where as the cutter's all need vector images so you'd need to create or convert your artwork in a program like illustrator or coreldraw, photoshop rasterises graphics i.e. it sees them as pictures made up of bits not geometric shapes.


----------

